# enable esound support



## ccc (Aug 1, 2009)

hi

I've freeBSD 7.2 with kde-lite installed.
Howto enable *esound* support?


----------



## aragon (Aug 1, 2009)

```
cd /usr/ports/audio/esound && make install clean
```


----------



## ccc (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought to enable under kde-lite.


----------

